# Roxio Easy Media Creator 7 problem help please



## halfpint260 (Dec 26, 2004)

Hi I have uninstalled roxio completely from my computer. I even deleted anything from my registry that said roxio. Was having problems with it. Now the strange this is when i click on my microsoft anti spyware program before it will come up a box comes up that says Preparing to install, Roxio Easy Media Creator. Then comes another box that says. Roxio Easy Media Creator Installshield wizard. with a big red x unable to find a certificate file. Then a box that says could not open the certificate reading DLL. How do i get rid of that? I have tried now for 2 weeks. I have nothing roxio on my computer. But when i click on my microsoft antispyware this comes up first. I have uninstalled the masw, and put it back again. I still have the same program. Can someone tell me what i need to do to stop this from coming up? Please, hugs,


----------



## mag386 (Jun 27, 2005)

Have had a similar problem. Was looking at a post by you with Hijack and saw Norton. Norton has given me so many problems. Get Easy Cleaner http://www.toniarts.com and Registry cleaner, Crap cleaner. Don't have the urls. Running processes, PrcView .. Just do a search on the forum. After ready to take a sledge hammer to this PC, found with PrcView explorer on here is an NT program. Is a start for me as to why a lot of strange things happening on here. Was hoping Double Helix would repond to my post. But he didn't. :-(
I sure don't like Roxio. Have more coasters from that program. Have Worm Guard installed and when went to open
a program it popped up

Risk Assessment: Medium
*> Suspicious strings detected.
WormGuard has found a few strings in this file that are suspicious.
*> Contains suspicious string: virus
LINE=.../NAV_trouble9.html.§Ârœ|./NAV_virus_found.html.*�]*../NAV_virus_found11.html.¢ñ´7./NAV_virus_found1...

You uninstalled the MS antipyware program.. Suggestion, uninstall it and go with Search and Destroy or one of the others. Many on here have great suggestions. Just google search for bugs in microsoft antispyware and you will get this:
Results 1 - 10 of about 908,000 for bugs in microsoft anti spyware

Hope this helps..


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

I searched Roxio's Knowledgebase and found this:

Unable to uninstall software through Add/Remove Programs

The information in this article applies to: 
Easy Media Creator 7

Applicable Operating Systems: 
Windows 2000 Professional 
Windows XP Home Edition 
Windows XP Professional

Issue: 
You are unable to uninstall Easy Media Creator 7 successfully using Add/Remove Programs

Cause: 
Files required for uninstall to be successful have been moved or deleted from the system.

Solution: 
1. Download the Windows Installer Utility

a. Log on to the internet.
b. Go to the following website: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;290301
c. Click on the link titled, "Download the Windows Installer Cleanup Utility package now"
d. Choose "Yes" to save the file to your hard drive. As a save location, choose your Desktop.
e. Click on "Save".

2. Install the Windows Installer Utility

a. Close out of any open applications.
b. Double-click on "msicuu2.exe" which should be an icon on your Desktop.
c. Follow the on-screen instructions to complete the installation.

3. Run the Windows Installer Utility

a. Click on "Start" and select "All Programs".
b. Look for "Windows Installer Cleanup Utility".
c. Once open, you will be presented with a window. Locate Easy Media Creator 7, highlight it, and select "Remove".

Easy Media Creator 7 should now be removed from your system.

KB Article Reference Number: 
EE7000129

it must be a common problem if Roxio has it in their support articles.


----------



## halfpint260 (Dec 26, 2004)

HI all, thank you so much for your help. I tried the windows installer remover utility. Seems my problem might be gone. I sure hope so for now. But may have to reinstall programs if i run into problems with others. I use spybot search and destroy. But now when i click on microsoft's antispyware it doesn't bring up the roxio. X fingers to hope. hugs, to all that responded.


----------



## zillah (Jun 6, 2005)

mag386

Thanks for the link that you have posted here, but when I tried to download Easy Cleaner it is not free!!!!:

http://www.toniarts.com/products.ph...6e&PHPSESSID=511c07bfdf84ba82ad0d345a8247506e

Am I using right link ?


----------



## zillah (Jun 6, 2005)

I have got same problem with Roxio, look at this please:

http://tinypic.com/f4jm0k.jpg

Is it useful to Windows Installer Utility ?

Thanks


----------



## romester (Feb 3, 2007)

Thank you very much for the information about Roxio. I have been through hell and back trying to uninstall this program. Originally, i downloaded (free version) Dvd Fab Decrypter. On finishing the project, Fab had a burn to dvd option in the menus. I tried to use this feature and it directed me to a web site wanting $69.95. I thought to myself, not a problem, I'll just use my roxio.... That is when it did not work. That dam Fab decrypter disabled my Roxio......Problems started. Thank you very much for that information, otherwise i would have the Dell techs over there in India telling me to reinstall my direct operatiing system!
Have a great day.......
Romester


----------



## gmregister (May 19, 2007)

Anglin_fool - Thanks for your suggestion to use the Windows Installer Cleanup Utility. It fixed the problem, then after a reboot and reinstall of Roxio Easy Media Creator 7, all is now working.:up:


----------



## esquire13 (Jan 31, 2008)

Attn: anglin_fool and any PC Angels out there!

I'm at the stage of trying to run the Windows Installer Cleanup Setup. I cannot proceed with this because the Roxio Easy Media Creator 7 Install Shield Wizard is running and telling me: Could not open the Certificate reading DLL and it simply won't go away. Therefore I get 'Error 1500 Another installation is in progress. You must complete that installation before continuing this one'. 
A Catch 22 situation indeed! Please advise asap. There is a distinct possibility that the ?!*#? twit creator of Roxio 7 will be wearing a cute little pair of testicle-shaped earrings very soon! (grin) 
The 'puter is running Windows XP.
Btw 'anglin-fool, if you are ever thinking of visiting the UK I'll put you in touch with my brother, Robert. He's an acknowledged expert on UK fishing based near Brighton, on the south coast, just 60 miles from London. Anglers travel miles to consult him at his tackle and wet fish shop. It's his passion and there's no charge for the information - he just loves to talk fishing as I do astronomy.

Cheers, Angela


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

Its been a while since I worked on computers and I hadn't kept up with it all...


----------



## esquire13 (Jan 31, 2008)

HELP!
I'm still battling the Roxio problem. This all started when C drive told me it had only 1% and when I checked the disk it was full, that to me explained why the computer would freeze when I had more than 4 open windows in IE (remember this is not my 'puter) On my machines I have never used IE for obvious reasons. Anyway I copied all the program files to D drive, (labelled 'working') and deleted them from C drive. This has immensely improved the stability and no freezing or crashing at all.
However some programs seem to need to be re-installed and I can't do that because Roxio is still trying to install itself. 
The other solution could be to restore prior to the changes I made but then we're back with a constipated C drive! HELP!


----------



## mws7x70 (May 19, 2008)

try Roxiozap. it's designed to rid your computer of Creator 4 and 5 but works with later versions as well.

http://www.the-predator.com/dell/sec7-5.html#7-5-5

it totally removes all traces of EMC.

matthew


----------

